

We’re Making Life Too Hard for Millennials - paulpauper
http://greyenlightenment.com/were-making-life-too-hard-for-millennials/?ref

======
Terr_
It bugs me that the blog-author has an ax to grind against "liberalism", they
place the blame on legislation which predates "millenials" (and the associated
graphs they requote from the NYT op-ed) by many decades.

